# A couple toppers



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Been awhile since I have had the time to get anything done. With our show closing in fast thought I better get a couple things accomplished. First one is a cotton tail rabbit carved from Linden,his ears are added on from a poplar dowel. Needs work around his eyes yet and a paint job. I have a nice maple staff he will look good on

Second one is a wood spirit that is carved from aspen. He is a bit big for a staff so I added the pin oak pipe and glued him to a walnut base for a table top piece.

Will add pics of Brrr rabbit when he's done

Thanks for lookin'

Mark


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very good work Mark.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice work. I like the rabbit.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's Peter Cottontail finished along with a cpl of other pieces that will be on our table for the show next weekend. A spirit face in an antique rolling pin, one of several Santas and a few of the dozen or so sticks I will bring. I kinda felt a tinge of regret while carving up the antique rolling pin but since it was in a scrap box of junk at a garage sale I didn't let that stop slow me down for long. Perhaps with it being a novelty piece of folk art now it will survive awhile longer.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I think you'll do well at the show. I like the rolling pin. I'm thinking you could roll out some interesting pie crusts with that.


----------

